# Please help me Identify this CASE



## John Palmer (Mar 11, 2019)

Guys,

I have come across a Case tractor on my grandfather's farm that I cant seem to identify. He was a fan of scraping off markings and plates because "the government dosent need to know what I'm doing." I have posted a few photos here and was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. The best I can make out from the surviving markings are:
"27 B 0"
"K 945211 D"


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Gas or diesel.?? Looks like a gasser from here..
IF its a diesel, theres a name plate on the injection pump.. get THOSE #'s & I can id it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks to be a Case David Brown unit, probably from the mid '70's perhaps
Have a look around his shop area and see if there are any repair manuals or paper work on parts and repairs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That was my first thought.



pogobill said:


> It looks to be a Case David Brown unit, probably from the mid '70's perhaps.


----------



## John Palmer (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll see what I can dig up


----------



## John Palmer (Mar 11, 2019)

Did they make industrial David Brown units? I was researching it and cant seem to come across any.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

On the right side of the frame, just ahead of the operator's station, should be a rivited aluminum tag on the side of a tool box if it is one of the scarce Case industrial units built by David Brown. They were based on the David Brown 885. Most of those were a gas three cylinder engine and sold to refitters that packaged them with Ingersoll Rand components for highway department maintenance in the days when rights of way were still mowed. That would have been when Case was dealing with Ingersoll Rand and subsequently sold them their light industrial and heavy landscape tractor/mower/trencher business, around the mid to late 1980's.
David Brown engines will have David Brown's name cast on the block somewhere.
The grill guard is a Case/David Brown accessory.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

case 380


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Same sort of profile and dash arrangement as your grandfathers. DB 990
or in the area of the case 885.


----------



## Steven Kimerly (Dec 26, 2018)

John Palmer said:


> Did they make industrial David Brown units? I was researching it and cant seem to come across any.


It looks like a 380 commercial tractor. Not sure what year but I think that might help you get started


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good call Steven!


----------



## Steven Kimerly (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks Bill


----------



## John Palmer (Mar 11, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Good call Steven!
> View attachment 43947


Holy Smokes thats exactly what it is. Thanks guys!


----------

